# what are we supposed to learn from relations of supervisory & benefit



## flubro (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey people just wanted to get your opinion and experience of these relations supervisory & benefit. How did the relation change your perspective or did it change it at all? If not how come? 

I am out of time right now but l will share my thoughts tomorrow when l have more time, until then please share your views.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

We are supposed to learn something? Supervisor can be annoying as the supervisor tends to nitpick on the supervisee of how to do things if the relationship develops beyond the superficial. Benefit isn't so bad, but the beneficary probably feels a little ignored since their dominant function is the ignoring function the other party (what's the word for it?).


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

In beneficiary relationship you would understand that even if the benefactor acts in a more independent way that no necessarily means that he\she would less care about the beneficiary respect of him\her. They show just in different ways their affection. :happy:


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

i think this is a really good question. I'm in a relation of benefit ring with someone...I ask myself what the point is a lot too. I know that the benefits actually run pretty deep but there seems to be alot of toil and frustration, its seems like the benefit never really overpowers the amount of work you have to do


----------

